# Removing decor...



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I currently have 4 RBP in a 55. They have been in there since about 3/4" and the whole time its been decor'd. 2 pieces of driftwood, and various live plants. Right now, they are approaching the 5" mark and they need more room in the tank. I want to take out the driftwood cause they take up the most room, but the driftwood are the territory dividers. Do you think removing it will cause stress and aggression in the hunt for new territory? Or should I just remove the plants?

Crappy pics of my tank...


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i'd say get a bigger tank


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Best way is to upgrade to 125gallon with 4 piranha like that. However in your case remove decoration or not they are still stress due to tank space are small. I would just take the decoration out, make your tank are bare tank (only gravel or sand in there), lower down the temp, add power head (if you don't got one in there yet).


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

i agree u need a bigger tank asap!, 4 five inch RedBellies in a 55 gallon is way to many,if the driftwood slows the aggresion down, leave it there till u switch tanks.good luck keep em full.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I figured that. The only problem is I have no space to upgrade. The biggest would have to be a 75 and I think even that would be pushing it. Plus, I live in a townhouse on the top (wooden floor) and I dont know if the weight will be a problem.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, you can take out the driftwood if you don't want it there. They probably will squabble for a few days to reclaim new territories and such, but hopefully with just reds it shouldn't be anything too severe.
~Taylor~


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats normal though taylor. Reds are always sketchy a few days after a decor switch.

808p i dont see any reason why not to remove decor, piranhas cant hide from each other in a 55 i know chek my sig, might as well give em more room to swim around.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would suggest you get another tank.. take out the driftwood, but get a 75 gallon. its better then a 55. they should be fine, who knows you might have a pair there. anyways get rid of the DW get another tank and keep the 55 for a solo serra, and put the ps in a new tank.

IMO of course


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.. Yeah Im probably gonna go up to a 75 as its the same demensions just deeper. Dont think I can go anything wider plus like I said the weight issue.

I removed the DW today, and replanted the tank including the new plants that you can see growing in the pic. I made it all amazon swords. They are a little skittish when Im near the tank, but for the most part they just chill. Lots more room, and so far they havent bumped into anyhting when spooked.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Heres the after pics...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Look like they have more room and space to swim....You will notice that they will get more active and swim more. Very nice job. you make the right decision.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks 2P2F... The best part is that aggression has been next to none. I dropped the water temp to 76 so taht might of made them a lil lazy too. But yeah, lots more room. Cant wait to see them eat tomorrow without all the DW to dodge.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Thats normal though taylor. Reds are always sketchy a few days after a decor switch.


Yes... I was just saying that the territorial disputes shouldn't be anything severe though, because they are just reds, and we all know that reds are the most mild of the Pygo genus.








~Taylor~


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wasnt trying to correct u taylor lol 
i just worded it funny


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a nice looking tank tho


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Pitbull.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes it was a nice looking tank but is their any new pics without decor??


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

No, I didnt take out all of the decor. Just the wood and replanted my plants. The pic at the top had my new amazon swords still attached to the parent plant. The last pic is the new plants planted with the parentplants. All Amazon swords.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

O IC just the wood well that givezs your fish more room


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Best way is to upgrade to 125gallon with 4 piranha like that. However in your case remove decoration or not they are still stress due to tank space are small. I would just tank the decoration out, make your tank are bare tank (only gravel or sand in there), lower down the temp, add power head (if you don't got one in there yet).


X2


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

wally43 said:


> Best way is to upgrade to 125gallon with 4 piranha like that. However in your case remove decoration or not they are still stress due to tank space are small. I would just take the decoration out, make your tank are bare tank (only gravel or sand in there), lower down the temp, add power head (if you don't got one in there yet).


all my tanks are BARE! no fighting over wood, plastic plants or other objects..... IMO those are for big tanks with only a few p's in them like if you have 3 or 4 in a 180 i would though some decos in....

otherwise bare(gravel only) is the way to go


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well its been several days and so far so good. They have established territories again among the plants and aside from a few chasing around the tank its been peaceful.. No finnips, nothing. It kinda sucks though cause I wanted them to shoal more together but it aint happening. Overall Im glad the DW is gone as there is way more space.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

good looking tank, I agree you should upgrade tank size but I do understand the weight issue. I have 2 55's right next to eachother and just to be on the safe side I put a 4 x4 support up under that portion of floor in my basement. I didn't notice a sag or anything but I didn't want to wait for it to happen. BUT you don't have that option and being you're on a second floor I'd maybe try to talk to some people (contractors), maybe there's some on here that could share some good knowlege of how load bearing floor joists are and whether it would be risky or not..


----------

